# This forum is confusing!



## IwantToBeInsane (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi,

I am a new member here, and in my opinion this forum is very confusing and not friendly (in terms of usage) to new members.

In my thread:

https://www.talkclassical.com/56450-classical-pieces-go-insane.html?highlight=insane

I can not reply without a moderater approving my post.
For real? What have I done wrong?
I can not visit my profile.
I barly can do anything here.

"We welcome you to the forum and hope that you will enjoy your time here. As a new member, certain features are disabled (profile access, blogs, adding attachments, and certain forum areas, etc) until you have submitted at least 10 posts any of the classical music sections of the forum and up to 12 hours have elapsed since post #10, regardless of the total number of posts one has accumulated."

No, I do not enjoy my time here, when I am not allowed to reply to my own threads.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Read the T&Cs. It's a free forum. The only dues are commitment to satisying the T&Cs. Is that asking too much?


----------



## IwantToBeInsane (Aug 1, 2018)

No it is not asking too much. It is confusing and annoying.

All I am asking for, is that you read my post for example, which you did not, since you did not understand it.
Was that asking too much?

"Write 10 posts and then wait additional 12 hours until you can write freely and no moderator has to double check your postings, because we think our new members are babys and or trolls".

Not visiting the profil makes it hard to find threads again. 
But I am not interested in further discussion and search for an other forum of this kind.

This is just dumb.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

IwantToBeInsane said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a new member here, and in my opinion this forum is very confusing and not friendly (in terms of usage) to new members.


I don't know what to say. Maybe you are from a newer generation (I'm in my 20s), because Talk Classical for me is like isolated from other social networks of the internet. The user experience quality dates back from the 2000s and has just slightly improved with moderation. The forum needs to prevent spam attacks and new members need to prove the system that they are there to contribute or stay as guests.

I don't know if you like it that way. I would prefer to create myself a reddit or tumblr account but out there there aren't people as wise and polite as the ones here and also moderators do their job as well as they can. Slow but secure could be the motto. I chose to take it. Others leave it.

My trick was to post covers of what I was listening to in current listening. When I made 10 posts and waited for several hours, I could get my own avatar and use my own features. This community can also be interested in your favourite composers, etc. But not ready to welcome a junior member impatient to open their own thread and make several posts.

Welcome to Talk Classical, "Insane" :tiphat:


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

I actually joined TC in 2014 but I too found it confusing mainly because it’s so enormous and I found it really difficult to navigate the different areas and vast numbers of threads. This put me right off and I only came back here last October when the Amazon music forums closed down. 
I now feel accepted and at home here and also I ‘know’ a lot of the posters enough to make jokes with them. I don’t know nearly as much about music as many people here but no longer feel uncomfortable about it. It still takes me a while to find the threads I want but it no longer bothers me. I’ve never found it unfriendly and no moderators have bothered me. Perhaps people are kind because I’m an elderly lady!
What I’m trying to say is don’t give up, most people are nice and it’s far too soon to give up.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Take Granite's advice.....POST! Everyone went through this. The rules apply to everyone, so pull up your britches and get cracking!

I had nothing to contribute to your post "Classical pieces to go insane", but I am looking forward to seeing your future posts. Don't give up, you haven't even started yet!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm sorry you have found it difficult to use our forum, IwantToBeInsane.

To gain access to the standard forum features you'd only have to make 7 further posts in the music sub-forums. Perhaps you could post something about your favourite music or your current listening? Perhaps you play or are learning to play or wish to learn to play an instrument and could post about that?

To see all of the subforums where you might post, click on the 'Forum' tab at the top of the page under the forum logo 'TALK CLASSICAL'


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Once you get to10 posts this will all be a distant memory. Join in and you have free rein (within T&Cs).


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

It's slightly annoying for maybe a day, but I definitely understand and agree with the rules. It helps weed out spammers and people who don't partake in serious discussion. It only took a matter of days for me to be labeled as a "Senior Member".


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Fredx2098 said:


> It's slightly annoying for maybe a day, but I definitely understand and agree with the rules. It helps weed out spammers and people who don't partake in serious discussion. It only took a matter of days for me to be labeled as a "Senior Member".


You're luckier than a lot of us here Fred. Too many of us were labeled as "Seniors" before we became "Members."


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I've been here so long I don't remember the waiting period. But I got things started back in 2010 with a Bartok string quartets thread. There were many great responses.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

IwantToBeInsane said:


> No it is not asking too much. It is confusing and annoying.
> 
> All I am asking for, is that you read my post for example, which you did not, since you did not understand it.
> Was that asking too much?
> ...


I thought I was an impatient person, but I am not in your class. This lack of patience is going to impact the quality of your life.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Welcome to the club


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I suggest starting a thread titled, "Was John Cage really Hitler?" You'll be a senior member in no time.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

A rather silly thread. I'm wondering if new member is actually under adult age.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

How about - Was Hitler under age when he started listening to Wagner........ 

That should get some posts flowing across the borderline of 10 posts


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

I'm also new here, and have not reached the magical 10 posts yet. It might feel a little bit discouraging to see my posts queued up for approval, or features not yet turned on, but I fully understand and agree with the rationale behind this policy. Just look around the forum, I see no troll... OK probably the moderators have been doing a great job therefore I do not see any.

I'm however feeling a little bit confused why my latest post seems to appear immediately but an earlier one is, I assume, being reviewed still. No big deal. Patience is a kind of tactics. Anyway, I feel grateful for the opportunity to share my interest in classical music with you people here.

I also find it fascinating browsing through the forum, not only for the topics that I am interested in, but also to learn about the (unwritten) culture/protocol for how people interact with one another here. One thing I noticed is that "Likes" are being used quite extensively, as I gathered, as some kind of quick reply / acknowledgement / appreciation. Well that's what "Like" is, more or less, so I'm not saying anything new, just that people are not shy to click "Like", which is not necessarily common at other places.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

We "like" what we do here.


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann (Jan 1, 2014)

The only confusing thing with this forum is that it is supposed to be unpolitical while being highly political. But fortunately there is the "ignore" feature, one of the greatest inventions done by mankind in recent years.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> How about - Was Hitler under age when he started listening to Wagner........
> 
> That should get some posts flowing across the borderline of 10 posts


You paint a vivid picture.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

hpowders said:


> You paint a vivid picture.


Of course Cage would have been much too young!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Überstürzter Neumann said:


> The only confusing thing with this forum is that it is supposed to be unpolitical while being highly political. But fortunately there is the "ignore" feature, one of the greatest inventions done by mankind in recent years.


If only we had an ignore button for annoying people in real life that actually made them disappear from our presence!:lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> How about - Was Hitler under age when he started listening to Wagner........
> 
> That should get some posts flowing across the borderline of 10 posts


Hitler never listened to anybody, especially his generals, and thank the Lord for that!

Otherwise, Talk Classical would be restricted to all-Wagner, all the time, and those daring to criticize the mods would be instantly liquidated!

Uhhhhh.......wait......


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann (Jan 1, 2014)

Fritz Kobus said:


> If only we had an ignore button for annoying people in real life that actually made them disappear from our presence!:lol:


I am working on it.


----------

